# Replacing DLP Projector Lamps



## tallsweet (Jan 30, 2011)

I have an Epson Powerlite Pro Cinema 1080UB Projector in a dedicated room. I couldn't be more pleased with the price of the projector, its performance and lamp life.

I have 3180 hours on my lamp and it shows no sign of dimming yet. When I turn it on there is a message that I need to replace my bulb. I assume the message comes on after 3000 hours. Is there any reason I shouldn't wait until I see a dim picture?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

tallsweet said:


> Is there any reason I shouldn't wait until I see a dim picture?


Yes. You'll regret not having a new bulb when the old one finally gives up the ghost. I'd get the new one, install it, and keep the old one as a backup. :T

Welcome to HTS. :wave:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You will probably be surprised at how much it has dimmed and you have not noticed because the change is gradual.


----------



## tallsweet (Jan 30, 2011)

I have the new spare one already. It comes with the purchase of the projector. But why should install the new one now?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

As I said above, you will likely see a significant increase in output. Also, if the envelope is devitrified, as is often the case with aged lamps, the longer you run it, the more likely you are to have the lamp explode, making a mess inside the unit and releasing the small amount of mercury in the lamp. Finally, you can keep the currently working lamp as a spare and have one that you know works for future testing or to get you by when the other lamp fails at a critical time.


----------

